
How Far 31 light-years away is? - gotTheLucas
https://medium.com/@lucassasiain/how-far-31-light-years-away-actually-is-5850507d0654
======
HenryDavis65
"...it will take 31 years travelling at the speed of light, which is not
really true"

~~~
lucss
The question is "how far" it is. It says in the article: Distance is tricky in
space. So to put this in a perspective of time that we can all understand, and
not to say something like, it will take 31 years travelling at the speed of
light, which is not really true, and humans can’t do yet. Is necessary to
measure this in a different fashion...

And I invite you to read it...

